# Chef Jobs



## Alisha282 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi,

We received our PR (189) and we are looking at relocating this year to Melbourne.
My husband is an Exe Sous Chef and has 12 yrs exp (we are currently in the UAE). Unfortunately he has not been very lucky with securing a job being here in UAE. That being said he is planning to move to Melbourne in July. My son and myself will follow later.

I just need to opinions if this is the right thing to do? what is the demand for Chefs? and ofcourse how soon will he be able to get a job.

Looking forward to responses!!!


----------

